# CSS Server mit Red Hat Enterprice 6



## over-clocker (2. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 
Ich habe mir aus "Resten .-)" einen Server für LAN Partys Gebastelt
Sys : AMD Athlon II 645 4x3.1 GHz mit Alpine 64 PRO
        4Gb Geil DDR2
        AsRock A7g5GHX/128M
        Thermaltake Docker
        500 GB

System Red Hat Enterprice LINUX 6 (Basiert auf Fedora 13 soweit ich weiß)

Also Ich muss erst mal sagen ich bin Absoluter LINUX Bob 
D.h Installiert ist das System Läuft und ja .. nun ist mein latein auch schon am ende.

Ist es möglich mit diesem Red Hat 6 einen CSS Server zu erstellen .. 
ich hab mehrere server unter Windoof schon installiert.
hab leider noch nie etwas mit Linux am hut gehabt ...

würdet ihr mir helfen auf meinem Teil einen CSS Server zum laufen zu bringen ??

Ich bin Dankbar für jede hilfe ..


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Februar 2011)

Warum ein Server für LAN Partys ? Braucht man nicht...
Einfach alle mit dem Switch verbinden, einer ist Host und los gehts 

Mit Rcon Tool zb. lässt sich der "server" dann gut verwalten


----------



## over-clocker (2. Februar 2011)

Ich will eben einen Server ... 
Ich hab wie gesagt dieses ding nun hier herum stehen und da ich mich mehr mit LINUX Beschäftigen will und was lehrnen ..ist mein erstes ziehl einen dedictated CSS Server -- inkl. Mani Plugin 
Ich hab srcds schon oft Source Dedicated Server (_srcds_) auf windoof installiert ebenso alle möglichen pluguns u.s.w 

und nun will ich das auf linux schaffen ..


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Februar 2011)

Google ist dein Freund 

Array


----------



## over-clocker (6. Februar 2011)

Wenn ich über Google das gefunden hätte was ich suche würde ich nicht hier Schreiben.
Ich muss die .bin Datei ausführbar machen und daran scheitert es schon. Wenn ich die befehle in das Terminal eingebe passiert nichts.


  Wie gesagt Ich kenne mich 0 mit LINUX aus und benötige jemand der mir hilft. Den Server zum Laufen zu bringen und keine Sinnlosen Comments "Google ist dein Freund" Vielleicht entsteht hier hoffentlich ein Thread  aus dem auch andere Linux Anfänger schlau werden.


----------



## Infin1ty (6. Februar 2011)

> Am einfachsten bekommen wir es mit:
> wget http://storefront.steampowered.com/download/hldsupdatetool.bin
> Wir machen das heruntergeladene Tool mit chmod u+x hldsupdatetool.bin ausführbar.
> Jetzt einmal das Tool ausführen und die EULA mit "yes" beantworten:
> ...


Hast du ncompress drauf ? Sonst ist es kein wunder wenn es nicht geht 

Steam hast du aber installiert, oder ?


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2011)

over-clocker schrieb:


> Wenn ich über Google das gefunden hätte was ich suche würde ich nicht hier Schreiben.
> Ich muss die .bin Datei ausführbar machen und daran scheitert es schon. Wenn ich die befehle in das Terminal eingebe passiert nichts.
> 
> 
> Wie gesagt Ich kenne mich 0 mit LINUX aus und benötige jemand der mir hilft. Den Server zum Laufen zu bringen und keine Sinnlosen Comments "Google ist dein Freund" Vielleicht entsteht hier hoffentlich ein Thread  aus dem auch andere Linux Anfänger schlau werden.


chmod +x <dateiname> macht die Datei ausführbar. Oder was meinst du? Hast du evtl. nen 64 Bit server und dir fehlen die ia32-libs (~ Runtime für 32 Bit Anwendungen)?


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Februar 2011)

Leicht OT: Wie kommst du auf „Red Hat Enterprice LINUX“? Die meisten Anleitungen wirst du für Debian oder Ubuntu finden. Wenn du also keine Support-Lizenz von Red Hat hast, wäre es naheliegend, in bekannteren Gewässern zu bleiben. Zudem ist es (leider) immer noch einfacher, ein 32-Bit-System zu verwalten – zumindest, wenn man unfreie Software (wie CSS) installieren möchte.


----------



## Jared566 (7. Februar 2011)

kleine OT frage: Warum benutzt du eigendlich Linux für deinen Server? Du hast geschrieben mit Windows kennst du dich recht gut aus, was die Installation betrifft.. Dann installier dir doche einen Windows Server 

Oder habe ich da was überlesen? 

Oder hast du einen Root Server im Internet stehen, der nun konfiguriert werden möchte? 

Mfg Jared


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2011)

Naja, für CSS brauchst du nicht mal nen Windows Server OS (welches sauteuer ist und ein Virenscanner für Windows Server kostet auch noch mal eine ordentliche Stange Geld; FreeAVs laufen auf Servern nämlich net). Ein ganz normales Windows reicht auch. Zumal sich der CSS Dedicated Server dann auch grafisch Konfigurieren lässt...


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Februar 2011)

Jared566 schrieb:


> Windows Server


Was kommt als nächstes? DOS auf Supercomputern? SCNR.

Ne, im Ernst: Wenn es eh nur ne Mühle für LANs ist, die nicht zuverlässig am Netz hängen muss, tut es auch eine alte WinXP-Lizenz. (Ansonsten halte ich Windows auf Servern für viel zu anstrengend.)


----------



## Jared566 (7. Februar 2011)

naja xp tuts auch, dass stimmt ja. Allerdings ist bei xp nur einer terminal-session zugelassen, das stört mich. von daher habe ich server empfohlen ^^

und "anstrengend" ist der Server wohl absolut nicht.


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2011)

Jared566 schrieb:


> naja xp tuts auch, dass stimmt ja. Allerdings ist bei xp nur einer terminal-session zugelassen, das stört mich. von daher habe ich server empfohlen ^^
> 
> und "anstrengend" ist der Server wohl absolut nicht.


Und was ist Virenschutz und co.? Wenn man nicht gerade das MSDNAA Angebot wahrnehmen kann, schlägt allein schon der Server 2008 mit ca. 800€ ordentlich zu Buche. Dann doch lieber Linux 

OT: Diese doofen TS CALs sind gut doppelt so teuer wie die regulären CALs, da brauche ich keine zusätzlichen Verbindungen mehr weil ich's net bezahlen kann


----------



## over-clocker (7. Februar 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Hast du ncompress drauf ? Sonst ist es kein wunder wenn es nicht geht
> 
> Steam hast du aber installiert, oder ?



Nein steam ist nicht installiert .. hab ich auf windows auch nicht drauf für srcds

was ist denn ncompress 

ich werde mich nacher bei zeit der installation nochmal  annehmen und dann schreiben wo es hängt.

die red hat version ist vom c´t spezial (linux server praxis)
warum ich ein linux server für css will ?
weis ich selbst nicht , ich will es einfach 

also wartet am besten bis spähter dann poste ich genaueres .. 
danke sonmal für die zahlreichen antworten


----------



## Dragonix (7. Februar 2011)

Lass dich mal nich entmutigen 
Linux Server aufsetzen ist genau einmal schwer, nämlich das erste mal. Danach ist alles ganz easy 

Arbeite dich einfach mal etwas ein/arbeite das Tutorial Punkt für Punkt ab, wenn was nich klappt/fragen sind, sag ganz genau was nich geht!


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2011)

Dir ist schon klar, dass die c't Server RHEL Version nach der Regitrierung nur 30 Tage Updates erhält? Danach gibt es keine Updates mehr, bis du einen Supportvertrag abschließt. Nutze daher lieber ein anderes Linux (CentOS ist das kostenlose RHEL, es wird aus denselben QUellen erstellt).


----------



## Jared566 (7. Februar 2011)

Wenn schon Linux dann schon Debian *fankrieg anfagn*

achja: *duck und weg* ^^


----------



## bingo88 (7. Februar 2011)

na, damit kannst mich net ärgern. Nutze ja selbst Ubuntu auf meinen Servern (neben CentOS), das ist ja fast wie Debian


----------



## Jared566 (8. Februar 2011)

ohoh ^^ Debianer sind nicht grade "gut" auf Ubuntu zu sprechen


----------



## bingo88 (8. Februar 2011)

Naja, ich nutze Debian halt nicht weil es mir "zu frei" ist. Außerdem haben die immer ewig lange release Zyklen und die mitgelieferte SW ist dementsprechend etwas älter. Verdammt, jetz hab ich mich doch zu nem Kommentar hinreißen lassen


----------



## Jared566 (8. Februar 2011)

das mit den release Zyklen stimmt wohl und das mit der etwas älteren Software leider auch. Jedoch finde ich es als "Lern System" immernoch am besten, weil man sich sein System selber zusammenscheiden kann. Die Minimal-Installation enthält nur den Kernel und die Shell, so wie man es bei einem Server meiner Meinung nach am besten braucht. Also für sein Vorhaben einen Server aufzusetzten und dabei auch was zu lernen, genau das richtige 

Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden 

@TE: Ubuntu ist aber auch nicht schlecht, dahinter steht halt eine riesige Community..


----------



## Bauer87 (8. Februar 2011)

Wo jetzt schon die Distro-Kriege anfangen: Debian ist momentan recht aktuell, weil gerade das Release von Squeeze war. Zudem hat RHEL/CentOS genau so lange Releasezyklen wie Debian.

*On Topic:* Der Source Dedicated Server für Linux braucht etwas, dass sich Steam nennt. Ist natürlich nicht das normale GUI-steam und man braucht auch keinen Account, aber zumindest gibt es ein Binary, dass „steam“ heißt.


----------



## bingo88 (8. Februar 2011)

Müsste der hlds nicht steam automatisch mitinstallieren? Ist bei mir jetzt schon ne Weile her, dass ich das gemacht habe, aber ich habe auch die Anleitung von counter-strike.de genutzt.


----------



## Jared566 (9. Februar 2011)

Wenn es ein normales Packet ist, dann wird Linux das sicherlich mitinstallieren. Ist ja das schöne an Linux, alle Abhänigkeiten werden mitinstalliert 

Mfg Jared


----------



## bingo88 (9. Februar 2011)

ja nee, das ist ja ne Binary die nicht über die Packetverwaltung läuft. Eigentlich müsste der srcds das beim ersten Start nachladen...


----------



## Jared566 (9. Februar 2011)

Wenn das Binary über dpkg installiert wird und die installation fehlschlägt mekt apt das und man kann die abhängigkeiten nachinstallieren 

war zumindest bei webmin so.. .deb packet runtergeladen über wget, installation schlägt fehl, und über apt-get mein ich kann man die zugehörigen pakete nachinstallieren, weiß aber grade den befehl nicht mehr, mal schauen ob ich den noch finde..

//edit: richtig, "apt-get -f install" war es


----------



## bingo88 (9. Februar 2011)

srcds gibt's doch net im Repository??? Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Jared566 (9. Februar 2011)

pu das weiß ich nicht, aber webmin gibt es auch nicht in den paketquellen und die abhängigkeiten lasse sich dennoch nachinstallieren ^^


----------



## bingo88 (9. Februar 2011)

hmm, ich habe halt nie was aus dem repo für steam gebraucht (außer ia32-libs) ...


----------



## Jared566 (9. Februar 2011)

@TE:

schau mal hier, ist zwar für cs 1.6 aber die installation vom steam ist die selbe  musst nur einen andern server herunterladen und starten

Mfg Jared


----------

